# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013



## xfishbonex (2. November 2013)

Wollt ihr nicht oder habt ihr keine lust  es kommen gute fische raus also ran an die strände


----------



## Salziges Silber (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

*15. dezember*, dann ist die saure gurkenzeit bei uns zu ende.


----------



## mathei (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

mal wieder hat sich einer vor gedrängelt. 
sollte doch der der 1.fänger machen.|peinlich|abgelehn


----------



## xfishbonex (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



mathei schrieb:


> mal wieder hat sich einer vor gedrängelt.
> sollte doch der der 1.fänger machen.|peinlich|abgelehn



wie lange willst du denn warten |supergri posten doch nicht mehr zuviele


----------



## mathei (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wie lange willst du denn warten |supergri posten doch nicht mehr zuviele


 
das liegt nun mal an der schonzeit


----------



## Torstenh (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

war heute an Fehmarns Westküste unterwegs. Eine 41 er entnommen und drei Grönländer schwimmen wieder.  war nen schöner Tag.


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



mathei schrieb:


> das liegt nun mal an der schonzeit


 
Moin, oder an den "tollen Kommentaren", die hier ab und zu zu Fangbildern / Fängen abgegeben werden ?! #c......


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, oder an den "tollen Kommentaren", die hier ab und zu zu Fangbildern / Fängen abgegeben werden ?! #c......




auch meine Vermutung |kopfkrat


----------



## mathei (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, oder an den "tollen Kommentaren", die hier ab und zu zu Fangbildern / Fängen abgegeben werden ?! #c......


 
das kommt natürlich auch noch dazu rolf

schade:c


----------



## magnus12 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Ich war gestern mit Isolde am Srand. Im letzten Licht gabs ne schlanke aber blanke 52er. Hat ordentlich Rabatz gemacht an der leichten Rute. Hatte leider keine Kamera dabei daher Fotosession auf dem eigenen Rasen. 
Gruß
#h
Frank


----------



## mathei (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

petri. der 1. nov- silberbaren


----------



## mathei (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

hier wird um Unterstützung gebeten. danke an alle im vor raus
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253354&page=25


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Petri auch von mir!

Darf ich fragen, was du da für eine Rute hast?


----------



## magnus12 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Danke!

Das ist ne Daiwa Exceller 2,10m in 10-20gr Nennwurfgewicht - realistisch ist aber eher die Hälfte. Damit bekomme ich die 2,5 - 4gr leichten Strandjigs auf ein- bis anderthalbfache FliFi-Reichweite - ohne dass ein Spiro oder eine 18gr Schnur aufs Wasser klatscht  Die Kombo wird auch mit 60er Dorschen fertig, dauert nur länger. Im April hatte ich damit auf dem Kajak ne 60er Forelle, da dachte ich die gewinnt  

Wenn ich einen Kescher dabei habe und nicht stranden muß nehme ich auch gerne die Sportex 0,7-9gr. Da hab ich dann ne 1000er Rolle mit 0.06er Nano drauf. Die kaufe ich aber nicht wieder, 0.08er ist etwas robuster und eher zu empfehlen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Hatte sogar auf Exceller getippt, lediglich das extrem kurze Griffstück hat mich verwirrt. Aber bei einem 2,1m Modell kein Wunder. Ich bin ja eher der Freund von der klassichen +3m Rute + 4000er Rolle Kombo. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## rudini (4. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Petri Magnus!
Mit der Combi macht der fight sicher doppelt Spaß! #6

Cheers#h


----------



## Welshunter (4. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Schließe mich an, am 01. November eine blanke 54er in der Nähe eins Leuchtturms / OH erwischt....Fangzeit 16.00 - Köder Snaps:vik:


----------



## derlippi (4. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Petri zu den bis jetzt erst 2 gemeldeten Fängen..(schöne Fische)..immer am ball bleiben...


----------



## kai-aal (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

War heute mit dem Boot draußen und konnte eine gute Stelle finden. Gleich bei den ersten drei Würfen gab es jeweils eine Mefo. Ich dachte ich bin auf einem Markrelkutter! ;-) Insgesamt konnte ich über den Tag 7 Stück (alle blank) fangen allerdings habe ich nur eine von 53cm mitgenommen. Der Rest war zwischen 30 und 43 cm groß. Alle auf die günstigen Blinker von Zebco.


----------



## nielsgonewild (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Heute von 16 bis 18 Uhr nochmal los gewesen mit Seatrout! Erst zwei untermaßige zurückgesetzt (Mörre Silda ), dann eine 51 cm blank ! Danach Seatrout eine Ende 50 knacke braun und kurz vor Ende noch eine 55 blank. 
Plus ca. 15 Dorsche, aber alle zu klein. Das war mal ne erfolgreiche Session.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Eben wurden bei mir Anglerträume wahr!

Hab ne Untermaßige gefangen. :l


#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Heute ebenfalls eine von den Kleinen gezuppelt. #c


----------



## xfishbonex (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Heute 5 untermaßige #q eine gute verloren #qwollte mal ne handlandung üben NIEWIEDER nur noch stranden


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> .....wollte mal ne handlandung üben...... NIEWIEDER......nur noch stranden



Mönsch Digger...Kescher geht auch.....oder soll ich Dir das mit der Handlandung mal zeigen 


Hauptsache ein netter Tag :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Stranden ist natürlich die edelste Methode um Fische zu landen...#q


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Ich möchte jetzt hier nicht rum pöbeln und auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion an stoßen. Jedoch; einen Fisch zu stranden sollte nicht das Mittel der Wahl sein! Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Keschern oder bei kleinen Fischen das Releasen per Rutenspitze die erste Wahl sein. 

Trotz dessen Petri zu den Fängen!!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Kritik ist in diesem Fall doch angebracht. Vor allem wenn jemand, der sich sonst als Mefo Thread Moralaposel, keinen Kescher mit sich trägt und die Fische schön den Strand hoch zerrt.

Der liebe Gott hat den Kescher erfunden, damit man Fische einfach und sicher landen kann. #6

Aber leider scheinen immer mehr Leute diese Modeerscheinung, doch ohne Kescher loszugehen, toll zu finden. Gilt für viele Raubfischangler im Binnenland ebenfalls. #d#d


----------



## Mozartkugel (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wollte mal ne handlandung üben NIEWIEDER nur noch stranden



Handlandung bei Forellen? Würde ich lieber auch nicht machen


----------



## xfishbonex (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Kritik ist in diesem Fall doch angebracht. Vor allem wenn jemand, der sich sonst als Mefo Thread Moralaposel, keinen Kescher mit sich trägt und die Fische schön den Strand hoch zerrt.
> 
> Der liebe Gott hat den Kescher erfunden, damit man Fische einfach und sicher landen kann. #6
> 
> Aber leider scheinen immer mehr Leute diese Modeerscheinung, doch ohne Kescher loszugehen, toll zu finden. Gilt für viele Raubfischangler im Binnenland ebenfalls. #d#d


das keschern istr garnicht so leicht 
wenn die forelle den kescher sieht oder spührt denn dreht die noch mal richtig durch |supergri dadurch hab ich schon gute fische verloren 
und untermaßige zieh ich bestimmt nicht durch den sand 
der fisch der für mich maßig isdt den strande ioch gerne weil der auch in meiner pfanne landet :g


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Sieht trotzdem mistig aus, wenn so eine Forelle über die Steine ins Trockene geprügelt wird. Und ist auch nicht ungefährlich, wenn viele Steine im Wasser sind und du dort rückwärts laufen musst. Zuletzt bleibt der Punkt, das ein Kescher mitgeführt werden muss und die Leute ohne Kescher evtl. sogar bei einer Kontrolle ein Problem bekommen können.
Die Passanten haben dann auch was, wo sie den Kopf schütteln können, wenn sich die oben genannte Szene abspielt.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es eine unschöne Sache, das manche Angler ohne loslaufen.


----------



## xfishbonex (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> Mönsch Digger...Kescher geht auch.....oder soll ich Dir das mit der Handlandung mal zeigen
> 
> 
> Hauptsache ein netter Tag :m



dick bin ich schon mal garnicht digger :q wir wollten doch mal zusammen los 
gerne


----------



## vigorous (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Oh man, sowas erlebt man doch echt nicht oft!!
Ich habe gerade versucht einen Zander zu erwischen bewaffnet mit Gummifischen. 3 stunden am Wasser und auf einmal knallt es dermaßen in der Rute und nach einigen Sekunden Drill fliegt ein Fisch übers Wasser 
Nach 10 Minuten drill kam sie dann zum vorschein. Eine wunderschön gepunktete und gefärbte Mefo. Ich musste leider wegen Spundwand keschern, könnte sie allerdings ganz geschmeidig wieder entlassen. Geschätzte Größe , im verhältniss zum Kescher wie sie da drin lag ca 70 cm. Ich war sprachlos aber durch das schlechte Gefühl zur falschen Zeit den richtigen Fisch gefangen zu haben gabs kein Bild oder ähnliches. 
Hatte glücklicherweise den 16cm Gummifisch direkt im Mundwinkel und konnte so zurück gesetzt werden


----------



## elbetaler (12. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

#h Leider (noch) keine Fangmeldung von mir an dieser Stelle (Schonzeit MV).
 Zur Kescherfrage volle Zustimmung! Nie ohne! Zum angeln nimmt doch auch jeder eine.... Angel mit. Kescher gehört einfach dazu.
 Leider gibt es ....zig "Experten-Videos", wo alle Formen des Landens demonstriert werden. Und selten ist ein Kescher dabei. Und dann die Fotos vorm (angeblichen) Zurücksetzen! Dem großen Barsch etc. wird der Daumen ins Maul gesteckt und da hängt er nun, mit dem ganzen Körpergewicht, nur am Unterkiefer! Oder Hechte werden "abgehängt", ohne Unterstützen. Ganz toll.#q

 Wie steht ihr zum Gaff und Lipp-Gripp?


 Schöne Grüße und gute Fänge!


----------



## sMaXx (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

mefos nie ohne gaff |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Hehe, hatte ich mir auch als erstes gedacht. Oder sowas geht auch, man will den Fisch ja eh mitnehmen.

http://www.zesox.de/Marken/Jenzi/Jenzi-Grossfisch-Harpune-norway-KPL-Landehilfe.html


----------



## xbsxrvxr (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Ich benutze seit jahren nur noch n gaff, die rute lasse ich ganz weg...
Geht besser als man denkt...


----------



## Marcolino79 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Wann: 9.11.13 von 7:30 Uhr bis 16:30 Uhr 
Wo: Horchposten Richtung Katharinenhof / Grossenbroder Mole 
Wind: Süd-West bis 84 km/h
Köder: Hansen Stripper und andere
Wetter: Sonne,Wolken,Schauer 10°C
Wer: 2 Kollegen und ich
Fang: unzählige "Krautrellen"
Besonderheiten: trübes Wasser, viel Kraut, und Wellen obwohl ablandiger Wind!?
War aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag!


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Komm grad vom Wasser. Gab wieder eine Untermaßige. Geb mein bestes hier nochmal ne Blanke zu posten...aber bisher vergebens -_-


----------



## xfishbonex (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Heute Morgen eine kleine #q danach kamm ne robbe und hat erst mal die bucht aufgeräumt :c danach heimreise schnauze voll


----------



## Hannoi (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Heute gab es auch eine Kleine in Eckernförde. War ein wunderschöner Tag .


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



observer schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit jahren nur noch n gaff, die rute lasse ich ganz weg...



:q:q:q


----------



## ade (18. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Gestern ne 45er in Hubertsberg.


----------



## MaikP (18. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Am Wochenende sind einige gute auch silberne Fische rausgekommen.Einer davon Ü70. Allerdings meinten wohl 3 Jüngschen aus Pinneberg mit einem roten Lupo angereist
einen braunen Milchner auch Ü70 abschlagen zu müssen.
Fragt jetzt nicht warum ich nichts dagegen gemacht habe,
ist mir nur berichtet worden.
Liebe Grüße nach Pinneberg:r
MaikP


----------



## elbetaler (18. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

@MaikP....

 und deshalb ist es nicht zu begreifen, warum es in einer Salzwasserpfütze wie der Ostsee, unterschiedliche Schonzeiten gibt! 
 In MV bis 14.12. ist es tabu. Und in Schonbezirken bis Februar oder März in einer Entfernung von....
 Die Fische einfach mal in Ruhe zu lassen, ob es Angler oder Fischer sind - ist das für andere Bundesländer so unvorstellbar? Genauso das "Hinterherfahren", also wenn man auf "offene" Gebiete ausweicht, nur des Angelns wegen!?
 Und dann verfärbte Fische ans Band zu bekommen, wen wundert das? Es werden doch eh nicht alle Fänge gemeldet und selbst dauernd kleine Untermaßige zu verangeln, wen reizt das denn wirklich?
 Regulierungen über Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße sind durchaus umstritten und wurde hier auch schon heftig diskutiert, da kann man scheinbar auch keinen gemeinsamen Nenner finden.

 Also, ich will keinem das Angeln auf jetzt "freie" Mefos vergellen, nur zum Überlegen anregen. Und ich weiß auch, das die Berufsfischer auch noch nicht einen Angler nach seiner Meinung gefragt haben, was da während der sog. Schonzeit in den Netzen landet und vermarktet wird!


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Jo, die Mefo Leute verangeln schon viele Fische...man man man. 

Weisst du was Brandungsangeln ist?

Hauptsache immer mehr Einschränkungen und Gesetze fordern, weil ein, zwei Idioten gegen das Gesetz verstossen haben.

Und sich dann aber wundern, warum hier alles so überreguliert ist und man ohne Gesetzestexte nicht mehr rauskönnte.

Btw, mit der aktuellen Gesetzgebung hätten sie den Fisch zurücksetzen müssen. Was bringt es dir da, die Gesetze für den Rest zu verschärfen?

#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## elbetaler (18. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Warum bestehende Vorschriften verschärfen? Eher dann für alle lockern! 
 ...die Kopfschüttler und Abwertungen lasse ich unkommentiert, stattdessen warte ich auf Argumente.


----------



## Selenter Angler (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Ich muss Allrounder27 zustimmen. 
Das große Problem sind leider die schwarzen Schafe, welche Gott sei Dank nicht den Großteil der Mefoangler darstellen, sich aber leider nicht an geltende Gesetze, Vorschriften oder gar höfliche Gepflogenheiten am Wasser halten. Da kann es nicht die Lösung sein die Gestze zu verschärfen oder mehr Vorschrifen einzuführen, da sich dei schwarzen Schafe eh nicht dran halten würden. Habe dies erst vor einer Woche erleben müssen, als ich einen Angler bei uns in S-H einen Watangler vor dem Einlauf einer Au im Wasser stehen sah (es handelte sich um einen Fischschonbezirk von welchem man 200 Meter zu jeder Seite Abstand halten muss). Als ich ihn darauf ansprach bekam ich auch noch ein paar blöde Sprüche zu hören und die Polizei welche ich verständigt habe kam natürlich nicht. Dies ist leider kein Einzelfall und wie ich von Kollegen hörte kommt so was auch in M-V und auch in DK vor, mit dem Unterschied, dass in DK härter durchgegriffen wird. 

Meiner Meinung nach müssen wir vernünftigen Angler unsere Augen und Ohren gut offen halten um dann zusammen geschlossen gegen solche "Angler" vorzugehen.

In diesem Sinne. Tight Lines.

P.S.: Bei mir gab es am Wochenende eine blitzblanke 57er.


----------



## trollingfreak (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Hier MaikP..... dein brauner Milchner von ü 70 aus WH....... man darf nicht immer alles glauben was rumerzählt wird. 

Lauris: Schreib mal rein, dass es eine 62cm lange Lachsforelle aus der entflohenen Zucht aus Dänemark war und dass es für mich unbegreiflich ist, eine Meerforelle nicht von einer Lachsforelle unterscheiden zu können. 
Lg Lauris Heins


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Petri dazu, ging bestimmt ordentlich ab!

Und noch was wegen hören-hören-sagen, Gerüchteküche usw.

Ich habe an der Küste wirklich sehr viele nette und absolute Vollblutangler getroffen. Teilweise Angelte man stundenlange zusammen weiter und führte echt nette Gespräche.

Leider laufen eben auch eine Menge Schnacker, Neider und Labertypen an der Küste rum. Es gab einen Fall der war wie folgt. Angler A fängt absolute maßige und blitzblanke Mefos. Er wird unterwegs von Angler B getroffen, der noch einen nach oben gerichteten Daumen signalisiert. Dieser Angler B erzählt aber allen anderen Anglern (u.a. Angler C), das Angler A extrem braune Fische entnommen hat.

Nächsten Tag ist Angler A wieder an derselben Strecke und trifft auf Angler C. Man kommt ins Gespräch und Angler A erzählt davon, das er gestern gute Fische hatte usw. 

Angler C, einer der trotz billigem Angelgerät zu den arroganten Leuten gehört erzählt dem Angler A nun in einem absolut überheblichen und selbstgefälligen Ton, dass die Fische ja Braun waren usw. usf.

Von daher kann es an der Küste auch schnell passieren, das man von völlig Fremden denunziert wird, man absolut nichts falsch gemacht hat und man nicht einmal weiss, was nun los ist wenn man sich nicht an alle Kleinigkeiten des jeweiligen Angeltages erinnern kann.

Sowas ist dann wieder ätzend.


----------



## surfertoni (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Hier MaikP..... dein brauner Milchner von ü 70 aus WH....... man darf nicht immer alles glauben was rumerzählt wird.
> 
> Lauris: Schreib mal rein, dass es eine 62cm lange Lachsforelle aus der entflohenen Zucht aus Dänemark war und dass es für mich unbegreiflich ist, eine Meerforelle nicht von einer Lachsforelle unterscheiden zu können.
> Lg Lauris Heins



Glückwunsch zur schönen Refo und zum noch besserem Konter.


----------



## sMaXx (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Hier MaikP..... dein brauner Milchner von ü 70 aus WH....... man darf nicht immer alles glauben was rumerzählt wird.
> 
> Lauris: Schreib mal rein, dass es eine 62cm lange Lachsforelle aus der entflohenen Zucht aus Dänemark war und dass es für mich unbegreiflich ist, eine Meerforelle nicht von einer Lachsforelle unterscheiden zu können.
> Lg Lauris Heins



harrr ! sehr nice , petri !!!


----------



## trollingfreak (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



surfertoni schrieb:


> schönen Refo und zum noch besserem KonterQUOTE]
> 
> Den Glückwunsch zur Forelle leite ich zum meimem Kumpel weiter. Gruß und Petri alle!


----------



## Lauris.Heins (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Moin Leute,
Hier ist nochmal einer der "Jungenabschlachtbande". 

@MaikP: Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, war das eine Lachsforelle und keinesfalls eine Meerforelle.
Am besten du sagst schenkst denjenigen, der dir die Story erzählt hat ein Fischlexikon. 
Bei uns dürfen natürlich alle braunen Fische wieder schwimmen 
Auch bei den blanken Fischen haben wir uns ein eigenes Mindestmaß von 55cm gelegt und Fische, die um und bei 70cm haben, dürfen ebenfalls wieder schwimmen, da diese in der Fortpflanzungskette ungemein wichtig sind.
Man darf halt nicht alles glauben, was einem erzählt wird 

Der Kerl, der auf dem Bild zusehen ist, das Trollingfreak gepostet hat, ist ein Kumpel von mir zu sehen, der das erste mal an der Küste auf mefo los war. Nach der Lachsforelle fing er noch eine (braune) Meerforelle, die umgehend wieder schwimmen durfte.

Auf meinem Blog findet ihr genauere Infos/Umstände über den Fang und findet einen Link zur entflohenen Zucht: https://m.facebook.com/pages/Passio...85041352053&refsrc=http://www.google.de/&_rdr

Abs dieser Stelle Tight lines und Lg Lauris


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Sehr gut. So werden aus Geschichten, wo sich Leute gesetzeskonform und absolut vorbildlich verhalten haben in Onlineforen gleich Forderungen nach schärferen Gesetzen laut.

Es ist sowas von lächerlich.


----------



## xfishbonex (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Hier MaikP..... dein brauner Milchner von ü 70 aus WH....... man darf nicht immer alles glauben was rumerzählt wird.
> 
> Lauris: Schreib mal rein, dass es eine 62cm lange Lachsforelle aus der entflohenen Zucht aus Dänemark war und dass es für mich unbegreiflich ist, eine Meerforelle nicht von einer Lachsforelle unterscheiden zu können.
> Lg Lauris Heins



igitt ne forelle ohne schwanz #q


----------



## marschel (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

@trolling
@lauris

da verschlaf ich mal nen Tag und komme 3Std zu spät zu meinem Hotspot. Und da holt ihr das geile Teil raus. Stand da 100m rechts von euch, da Ihr ja meine Stelle mit 3 Mann befischt habt #q

das war absolut blank und fett und wer hier was anders behauptet, sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen... #d

von mir Hut ab und das bei den Bedingungen, bleibt dran und lasst euch die Fänge nicht vermiesen #h


----------



## Lauris.Heins (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*



marschel schrieb:


> @trolling
> @lauris
> 
> da verschlaf ich mal nen Tag und komme 3Std zu spät zu meinem Hotspot. Und da holt ihr das geile Teil raus. Stand da 100m rechts von euch, da Ihr ja meine Stelle mit 3 Mann befischt habt #q
> ...



Hehe danke 
Ich stehe ganz gerne rechts von dieser "Steinmole", aber dafür stand das Wasser zu hoch..

@all: danke für euer Verständnis, hätte Trollingfreak mir nicht bescheid gesagt, dann wäre dieses "Gerücht" einfach so hier stehen geblieben und das sollte ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Danke dir für die Klarstellung. Ist doch abartig was für Lästereien und Lügen an der Küste verbreitet werden. 

Man sollte bei dem Angelschein auch einen Sehtest einfordern...


----------



## MaikP (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

Moinsen,


> Lauris: Schreib mal rein, dass es eine 62cm lange Lachsforelle aus der entflohenen Zucht aus Dänemark war und dass es für mich unbegreiflich ist, eine Meerforelle nicht von einer Lachsforelle unterscheiden zu können.
> Lg Lauris Heins


 *Dann möchte ich mich dafür mal ganz dolle bei den 3en Entschuldigen.*Kann ich auch nicht glauben, dass man das nicht unterscheiden kann.
Hab mich den Abend sehr aufgeregt da ich schon Mal "richtig" Ärger bekommen habe als ich 2 Angler auf ne tote Braune angesprochen habe.
Nochmals Entschuldigung, werde mit dem Kollegen noch nen Lehrgang machen.Hat kein Internet.
Gruß MaikP


----------



## trollingfreak (21. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2013*

So Leutz, alles wieder gut! Danke MaikP! ..... Ab jetzt wieder Meldungen von Ostseesilber! Gruß und Petri alle


----------

